# Help with Nigerian color/coat descriptions?



## CGHomestead (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I'm relatively new to TGS and have been a goat owner for a little over two years. This year is the second year we have bred our does and had babies on our farm. Last year the babies were easy... there were only three and they were all in the red/gold family and no patterns, just some white flecking/belting and moonspots. This year we have had 5 babies so far and we had a few solid colors, but low and behold we had a chamoise buckling pop up from a breeding of a gold doe to a gold buck. Also, there was one little doe that I'm having a real hard time understanding how to name her colors. When she was first born, my mentor thought she might be chamoisee as well, but now we think she might just be a color in the gold family. I would like get TGS opinions for 2 reasons... 1. So I can stop pestering my mentor who has been WONDERFUL but I have been bugging like nonstop for other issues, including a breach birth that I had to assist with, and 2. Because maybe some of you would like to explain how YOU would describe her and explain why. I'm getting ready to register these babies with the ADGA for their new owners and want to make sure I get them right. 
I am going to share the best pictures I have of them and hope you guys want to "play along" but I am particularly interested in baby #2. Thanks everyone in advance!!!
P.S. I hope this is an ok forum for this topic. I look for a forum specific to color descriptions and registrations, but didn't see one. Confirmations sounded like it might be in the same vein.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You can compare them to the goats on this website: http://www.nigeriandwarfcolors.com/coat-patterns.html


----------



## CGHomestead (Aug 6, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> You can compare them to the goats on this website: http://www.nigeriandwarfcolors.com/coat-patterns.html


Thanks GroovyOldLady! Yes, I have seen that site before. It is good for the most part, but for people like me who know just enough to be dangerous LOL it can be rather confusing, especially when they get into the mixed patterns and such, but don't explain why? For example, how can a goat be BOTH chamoisee and buckskin? I thought chamoisee was very similar to a buckskin but without the cape??? But, that is a discussion for another day. I think i have a pretty good handle on how to describe most of the babies in the pictures above but I would still like to know what others would call them and why. BUT even after revisiting the site you shared, I still don't know how to describe baby #2.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

CGHomestead said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm relatively new to TGS and have been a goat owner for a little over two years. This year is the second year we have bred our does and had babies on our farm. Last year the babies were easy... there were only three and they were all in the red/gold family and no patterns, just some white flecking/belting and moonspots. This year we have had 5 babies so far and we had a few solid colors, but low and behold we had a chamoise buckling pop up from a breeding of a gold doe to a gold buck. Also, there was one little doe that I'm having a real hard time understanding how to name her colors. When she was first born, my mentor thought she might be chamoisee as well, but now we think she might just be a color in the gold family. I would like get TGS opinions for 2 reasons... 1. So I can stop pestering my mentor who has been WONDERFUL but I have been bugging like nonstop for other issues, including a breach birth that I had to assist with, and 2. Because maybe some of you would like to explain how YOU would describe her and explain why. I'm getting ready to register these babies with the ADGA for their new owners and want to make sure I get them right.
> I am going to share the best pictures I have of them and hope you guys want to "play along" but I am particularly interested in baby #2. Thanks everyone in advance!!!
> P.S. I hope this is an ok forum for this topic. I look for a forum specific to color descriptions and registrations, but didn't see one. Confirmations sounded like it might be in the same vein.


OH MY GOD I WANT THEM ALL. SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## CGHomestead (Aug 6, 2019)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> OH MY GOD I WANT THEM ALL. SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!


Thanks! I just love them. BABIES 1, 2, and 5 went to their new forever home yesterday and it almost broke my heart to watch them go. It helps that they were adopted by wonderful people. BABIES 3 and 4 are with us for another month til they are weaned. Don't know what I'm gonna do when they're gone... I'm trying to register them for the new owners, that's why I need help with color descriptions, especially baby #2!


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

CGHomestead said:


> Thanks! I just love them. BABIES 1, 2, and 5 went to their new forever home yesterday and it almost broke my heart to watch them go. It helps that they were adopted by wonderful people. BABIES 3 and 4 are with us for another month til they are weaned. Don't know what I'm gonna do when they're gone... I'm trying to register them for the new owners, that's why I need help with color descriptions, especially baby #2!


I am on the waiting list for 2 girls. My long term goal is to breed them. Breeder said I would have to wait until a year old and sometimes two because of how small her babies are. Would you want to be my mentor?! Your babies are beautiful!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chamoisee with white overlay for #2. Not sure if more should be in the description.


----------



## CGHomestead (Aug 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Chamoisee with white overlay for #2. Not sure if more should be in the description.


Thanks for that! Not to be a pest, but if you have a few moments, could you tell me what about her makes you say chamoisee? Originally my mentor thought chamoisee as well, but now she thinks just gold with white. I can definitely see what I would call a dorsal stripe, even though it's not as drastic as her brother (baby #3), but I don't see any facial stripes. My mentor says it's pretty common for golds to have darker hair along the spine and lower legs without it being a "pattern" per se (as with baby #1 in the original pics I posted). Also baby #2 has so much white it's hard to really tell if her belly is black or just dark. Lastly, her legs are also covered in a lot of white, but I do see a dark patch on a couple of her legs (especially on her left front knee in the pic I'm trying to upload), although i wouldnt necessarily say it is black. Also, she's not really a brown, more like a taupe. Sorry for rambling, but were it not for the fact that her triplet brother was a clearly defined chamoisee, I would have NEVER suspected her to be that, especially since both her parents are in the red/gold family with white.


----------



## CGHomestead (Aug 6, 2019)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> I am on the waiting list for 2 girls. My long term goal is to breed them. Breeder said I would have to wait until a year old and sometimes two because of how small her babies are. Would you want to be my mentor?! Your babies are beautiful!!


Thank you! We've been goat parents for over two years now. We have learned so much from our wonderful mentor, but there is so much, you learn something new almost daily! You have found a great resource in thegoatspot.net. I only just joined recently, but I have been reading the forums since before we got our first babies. Too bad you weren't closer. We have another doe set to give birth any day now, and she is as big as a house. There could easily be three in there, or to spite me, she is probably brewing up one extra big buckling lol


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

CGHomestead said:


> Thanks for that! Not to be a pest, but if you have a few moments, could you tell me what about her makes you say chamoisee? Originally my mentor thought chamoisee as well, but now she thinks just gold with white. I can definitely see what I would call a dorsal stripe, even though it's not as drastic as her brother (baby #3), but I don't see any facial stripes. My mentor says it's pretty common for golds to have darker hair along the spine and lower legs without it being a "pattern" per se (as with baby #1 in the original pics I posted). Also baby #2 has so much white it's hard to really tell if her belly is black or just dark. Lastly, her legs are also covered in a lot of white, but I do see a dark patch on a couple of her legs (especially on her left front knee in the pic I'm trying to upload), although i wouldnt necessarily say it is black. Also, she's not really a brown, more like a taupe. Sorry for rambling, but were it not for the fact that her triplet brother was a clearly defined chamoisee, I would have NEVER suspected her to be that, especially since both her parents are in the red/gold family with white.


I am in love with your babies!! I wish you were closer to me!! I'm gonna need to get breeding advice from you one day because wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It may be my phone but I don't see any gold in her.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

I agree with the chamoisee and white overlay. The black legs and dorsal stripe are what I’d go by, chamoisee is the closest to her coloring. She looks like her face is darker and there is a lighter ring around her eyes, and the skin around her muzzle is dark, even if her hair isn’t. In my opinion, she has too much dark to be considered a solid gold with white. You could call her a ‘Golden Chamoisee with White Overlay’


----------

